# My Wireless says its connected but im not accesing the internet



## Ryan159 (Nov 12, 2008)

I really hope you can help with this one ...i finally got my laptop to connect wireless to my pc so i can move around and stuff...now my latop says im connected to the pc and the signal strength is excellent .. now i looked at one of the other post about this and it said to disable all other connection ..which i did ..but then i realied there is another connection called "internet connection" it say its disabled but i have not disabled it and its beside the internet gateway.. when i click to enable it it says connection failed :sigh: so i right clicked and opened properties and clicked settings ..then a message popped up saying "the internet connection saring computer is not configued to let network users control or disable the shared internet connection . this setting can be changed in the advanced properties of the shared connection on the internet connection sharing computer "... i really hope you can help me fix this problem as i have now been trying for the last 4 and a half hours and im tired haha .. well thanks alot and hope you can help ..

Ryan


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Please supply the following info, *exact make and models* of the equipment please.

Name of your ISP (Internet Service Provider).
Make *and* exact model of the broadband modem.
Make *and* exact model and hardware version of the router (if a separate unit).
_Model numbers can usually be obtained from the label on the device._
Connection type, wired or wireless.
If wireless, encryption used, (none, WEP, WPA, or WPA2)
Version and patch level of Windows on all affected machines, i.e. XP (Home or Pro), SP1-SP2-SP3, Vista (Home, Business, Ultimate), etc.
The Internet Browser in use, IE, Firefox, Opera, etc.




Please give an exact description of your problem symptoms, *including the exact text of any error messages.*




If you're using a wireless connection, have you tried a direct connection with a cable to see if that changes the symptoms? 
For wireless issues, have you disabled all encryption on the router to see if you can connect that way? 
Have you connected directly to the broadband modem to see if this is a router or modem/ISP issue?
If there are other computers on the same network, are they experiencing the same issue, or do they function normally?




On any affected computer, I'd also like to see this:

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* (*COMMAND* for W98/WME) to open a command prompt:

Type the following commands on separate lines, following each one with the *Enter* key:

PING 206.190.60.37

PING yahoo.com

NBTSTAT -n

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------

